# Diagonal baby blanket pattern



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

I was asked to make a simple baby blanket for using on a pram, and decided on a diagonal garter stitch dishcloth knitted larger.
I found refinements of the basic idea, and wrote down what I did, to share.
Finished size unblocked was 24 inches square. Perfect for a stroller or pram.

Very Useful Pram Blanket

2 x Balls King Cole Mirage Double knitting (343 yards/312 metres) shade 863
4.5mm needles

Cast on 3 sts
Increasing half;
Row 1 Knit
Row2 K1 inc K1 (4sts)
Row3 Knit
Row4 K1 inc in next 2 sts K1 (6sts)
Row5 Knit
Row6 K3 yo knit to last st, knit into back of last stitch
Repeat row 6 until 178sts are on the needle
Corners;
Rows 1 & 2; Knit 3 Turn, Sl 1 st K2 Turn, K2 Turn, Sl 1 st K1 Turn, K2 Turn, Sl 1 st K1 Turn, K3 Turn, Sl 1 st K2 Turn, K2 K2togtbl yo k2togtbl, knit to last st, knit into back of last st.
Decreasing half;
Row1 K2 K2togtbl yo K2togtbl , knit to last st, knit into back of last st.
Repeat Row 1 until you have 7 sts left on your needle.
Row1 Knit to last st, knit into back of last st.
Row2 K1 K2togtbl K1 K2tog K into back of last st.
Row3 Knit to last st, knit into back of last st.
Row 4 Cast off, knitting last 2 sts together before binding off.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice. I love the soft shades of grey.


----------



## lemonygodess (Apr 11, 2013)

Gorgeous colors and work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I've made the one with sections of garter stitch and sections of stockinette


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I've made the one with sections of garter stitch and sections of stockinette


That would be lovely, too. The color changes might have popped more.
Have you a photo?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

here's the link to the post and pictures
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-146990-1.html


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

chickkie said:


> here's the link to the post and pictures
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-146990-1.html


Chikkie, that is one gorgeous blanket! It looks so delicate with the edging.Did you plan the rows before you started so that the border fitted so well? 
I was only given two skeins, so I had to make sure I knitted the blanket 'one skein up and one skein down' - still have little shudders when I think what I would have done if one of the skeins was overlong on the increasing side....lol.
Not fond of tinking, here.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I made it according to pattern, and then put the border on afterwards

I know when I make anything and only have a limited amount of yarn I'm always afraid one skein may be a bit different than the other.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for that, it looks lovely, will have to give this one a try. :thumbup:


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you - I just wrote it down!


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

I JUST learned how to "turn a corner" and LOVE the effect of the squared corners.. I'm also liking your pattern!! Really like the diagonal baby blankets!! VERY easy and quick to knit up!!

Thank you for the new pattern!!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Very nice. I'm told my new moms that those diagonal blankies are the best for swaddling. Your blanket will certainly be used and appreciated.


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful blanket! Thanks so much for the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I made it according to pattern, and then put the border on afterwards
> 
> I know when I make anything and only have a limited amount of yarn I'm always afraid one skein may be a bit different than the other.


Could u perchance share the pattern for that ?? that is one gorgeous blanket! My daughter is due is december.. i think that will fit the bill nicely

I found it!! (should have had more patience!) That really is gorgeous!!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

jjaffas said:


> I was asked to make a simple baby blanket for using on a pram, and decided on a diagonal garter stitch dishcloth knitted larger.
> I found refinements of the basic idea, and wrote down what I did, to share.
> Finished size unblocked was 24 inches square. Perfect for a stroller or pram.
> 
> ...


Thank u for this.. i shied away from this because of the corners.. now i can do these again !!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Your blanket looks wonderful. The neutral colors are great.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I did a baby blanket using the dishcloth pattern. When I finished it I ran ribbon through the spaces and tied it in bows at each corner. It Mother doesn't want the ribbon it is very easy to remove.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this pattern - so simple and yet lovely at the same time.


----------



## sdkroos (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you !!!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful, I just love the colors. Thank you so much for sharing the pattern!


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome!! Thanks for sharing...and I love how yours came out!!


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

chickkie said:


> here's the link to the post and pictures
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-146990-1.html


So very pretty!!! Love the crochet edging!!


----------



## cwood4816 (Feb 20, 2011)

I also use this same basic pattern to make a changing pad out of cotton yarn but I only make 105 stitches and then decrease. I usually use Fantasy Naturale by Plymouth Yarn. The pad is easily rolled up so that it fits well in a diaper bag and washes well.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

great job love the colors u chose & thanks for pattern!


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the colour combination and have book-marked this.
Thank you.
Loraine.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks really nice. Love the yarn and the borders.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice, thanks for posting the pattern, great pictures, love the colors, love to knit baby items. :thumbup:


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

beejay said:


> I did a baby blanket using the dishcloth pattern. When I finished it I ran ribbon through the spaces and tied it in bows at each corner. It Mother doesn't want the ribbon it is very easy to remove.


Great idea, bet it looks pretty, baby may like the satin feel of the ribbon too!


----------

